
Gavin Newsom goes big on housing. Will California NIMBYs play along? - jseliger
https://www.latimes.com/opinion/editorials/la-ed-newsom-housing-funding-20190112-story.html
======
jelliclesfarm
Where is he going to build housing? Tough times ahead for CA. Govt got too
big.

